# iv got the same problem



## safetree3 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have doves that are givin to me by others for free because they know for a fact im a bird lover of all types of birds i run into the problem of finding good homes for my rescue birds they sit for years sometimes and thats ok id rather them sit here than die somewhere else as long as it takes i keep them and care for them im slowly getting to be known by other bird lovers rescues and rehabers i do have dogs rott/shepard boxer/great dane mix they are never allowed in the bird room i wont take the chance if i bring a bird in the living room it is in a steel cage my shep/ rott mix takes the duty of gaurding the cage one time i had doves in my bathroom in a parrot steal cage and my dogs got in the door when we wernt home they tore up the tile but didnt even touch the dove cage at all i was impressed by there humbleness but there breed is to protect livestock im guessing they view the birds as livestock and they will drive off any threat to them cats,other dogs,humans,hawks etc i taught them as pups to never go after any house bird i still wont let them in the birdroom tho


----------

